# Glass Hearth Plate Experiences?



## FishNChips (Sep 24, 2014)

I would love to hear from others who have experience with glass hearth plates. I am installing a Morso 2110 in a room that has a beautiful hardwood floor. I like the look of glass but a secondary consideration is having as low a profile to the hearth pad as possible (to avoid tripping, stubbed toes, etc.). My installer is warning me about the risk that it could break if something heavy was dropped on it, etc.

I would love to hear from people who have gone this route about your experiences and whether you would recommend or discourage using a glass hearth plate.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## skinanbones (Sep 24, 2014)

You might also want to check clearances.  The last time we dealt with glass hearths they were made to US specs only and therefore would not meet code here in canada.
That being said the trend that i think is coming along for hearth is to have a granite counter top company supply you with a hearth cut from the stone you pick out and have it installed flush into the floor


----------



## 7acres (Sep 24, 2014)

We like our Morso glass hearth plate. Never stub our toes on it. It's got a bevel that makes for a nice thin edge.


----------



## jeffesonm (Sep 25, 2014)

My Jotul F55 is embers only protection so I went with a piece of 1/2" tempered glass to extend the hearth.  My main reason was I wanted something that didn't permanently alter the nice floors.  It's worked out great and I wouldn't hesitate to do it again.  The edges are beveled and I've dropped logs on it, banged fireplace tools, etc, no issues.  You can see pics here.


----------



## webby3650 (Sep 25, 2014)

The few I've seen had dust and fine debris that made its way under the edge of the glass. There is no way to remove it without tearing everything down. It looked pretty bad in an otherwise clean house.


----------



## 7acres (Sep 25, 2014)

webby3650 said:


> The few I've seen had dust and fine debris that made its way under the edge of the glass. There is no way to remove it without tearing everything down. It looked pretty bad in an otherwise clean house.



Morso recommends applying a small bead of silicone caulk around the perimeter of the base to seal it preventing dust from getting underneath. That's what I did and it does do the trick. The bead is thin and flush and is completely invisible.


----------



## jeffesonm (Sep 25, 2014)

I do get some dust and debris under there occasionally, but it's limited to the edge of the glass and running the vacuum right up to it cleans it up no problem


----------



## FishNChips (Nov 4, 2014)

Well, the Morso 2110 and the Morso glass hearth plate are installed. Thanks for the advice and encouragement. The drywall behind the stove was replaced w cement board and wood studs replaced w metal so all is non- combustible. The flue taps into the existing chimney behind wall, now lined. I'm psyched. I think it looks pretty nice. 

Now, I just need my pregnant wife and toddler to go out for a few hours so that I can do the "burn-in" and stink the house up with toxic paint fumes...


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 4, 2014)

Gorgeous. The only thing missing now is


----------



## jeffesonm (Nov 4, 2014)

Looks fantastic.  Love the stove too.


----------



## 7acres (Nov 4, 2014)

FishNChips said:


> Well, the Morso 2110 and the Morso glass hearth plate are installed. Thanks for the advice and encouragement. The drywall behind the stove was replaced w cement board and wood studs replaced w metal so all is non- combustible. The flue taps into the existing chimney behind wall, now lined. I'm psyched. I think it looks pretty nice.
> 
> Now, I just need my pregnant wife and toddler to go out for a few hours so that I can do the "burn-in" and stink the house up with toxic paint fumes...
> 
> View attachment 143347


Nice job! Super clean look!


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 5, 2014)

Very clean and modern look . . .


----------



## shanenest (Jan 7, 2015)

Are you happy with the glass hearth? We're about to install one. Any tips on installation or setting the stove down on the glass? Thanks.


----------



## 7acres (Jan 7, 2015)

shanenest said:


> Are you happy with the glass hearth? We're about to install one. Any tips on installation or setting the stove down on the glass? Thanks.



#1 tip is to put an invisible micro bead of clear silicone caulk around the entire perimeter of the glass so dirt, dust and ash can't get up under your glass. Do that before setting the stove in place. As long as you gently set the stove down you should be fine.


----------



## FishNChips (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm very happy with the glass pad (from Morso). I get a little bit nervous when guests walk on it, particularly near the edge (happened over the holidays), but so far it is working out well. I get lots of compliments on the look. I haven't put the bead of silicone around the edge, but agree that that would be a wise thing to do - I'm too busy with two infants and a toddler for stuff like this right now. I found some black furniture "coasters" (not sure what the correct term is) to put under the legs of the stove, which I think was a good thing to do, as the legs taper to a fairly small point, and the coasters spread out the load on the points of contact with the glass. I would say "go for it". Good luck!


----------



## 7acres (Jan 8, 2015)

Since we're talking about glass hearth pads I figured I'd add this photo from last evening of my mother-in-law and my son enjoying the warmth...


----------



## FishNChips (Jan 8, 2015)

There seems to be a favorable consensus among babies toward the glass hearth pad!


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 8, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> Gorgeous. The only thing missing now is


Nice, very clean. How do keep split residue in check.


----------



## FishNChips (Jan 8, 2015)

mass_burner said:


> Nice, very clean. How do keep split residue in check.


7acres's suggestion of a bead of silicone is a good one; as I mentioned, I haven't done that yet. I've just been doing clean up with a broom and dustpan. I'm starting to get a little residue making its way underneath, but I'm hopeful that a vacuum with a furniture nozzle will suck that out before I eventually get around to sealing it up with silicone. The residue that you can see in my photo above (of January 7) is on the surface of the glass, rather than underneath it.


----------



## 7acres (Jan 8, 2015)

mass_burner said:


> Nice, very clean. How do keep split residue in check.



Good question. Several others have pointed out that such a clean look with the glass is in a contrast to the woody, punky, barky, ashy nature of wood stove use. As FishNChips noted, a broom and dustpan is the solution. After I load up I sweep up. Not much extra work. 

And I've only used glass cleaner on the glass a couple times so far this year. And that's more because I'm a little OCD about the the hearth being clean and look at the glass from angles to detect any spots.


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 8, 2015)

hey fishand chips, i like that tray you have under your rack, what is it exactly? where did you get it?


----------



## weatherguy (Jan 8, 2015)

mass_burner said:


> hey fishand chips, i like that tray you have under your rack, what is it exactly? where did you get it?


I noticed that too and was wondering the same thing, help a couple brothers out FnC.


----------



## newatthis (Jan 8, 2015)

Do the glass hearths scratch?


----------



## 7acres (Jan 8, 2015)

newatthis said:


> Do the glass hearths scratch?



Not so far. From what I understand they are simply tempered glass. I thought they might be pyroceram like the wood stove door glass is. But from my research I concluded they were just tempered glass. 

I accidentally dropped vice grip pliars on the glass from about 3' and after filling my britches I realized there was no damage whatsoever.


----------



## jeffesonm (Jan 8, 2015)

I occasionally bang one of the heath tools against the glass and no issues so far.


----------



## FishNChips (Jan 9, 2015)

mass_burner said:


> hey fishand chips, i like that tray you have under your rack, what is it exactly? where did you get it?



That tray is just a cheap plastic boot mat (boot tray) from the hardware store. I got it at the Canadian Tire in my neighborhood, but I expect similar ones can be found in the U.S. at places like Lowe's or Home Despot. 

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/boot-tray-20-x-34-in-0686032p.html#.VK_fAivF9YU


----------



## FishNChips (Jan 9, 2015)

newatthis said:


> Do the glass hearths scratch?



I haven't had any problems yet, either. But, I'm only two months in.


----------



## 83glt (Nov 8, 2015)

First post and I'm reviving this thread because we just purchased a Morso 2110 and really liked the look of the glass pad but the dealer refused to sell it to us because he said it wasn't compatible with this stove and shouldn't be used. He showed me the Morso book that did indicate this. It seems others here have done it. Is it really a problem? Thanks for any input.


----------



## 7acres (Nov 8, 2015)

83glt said:


> First post and I'm reviving this thread because we just purchased a Morso 2110 and really liked the look of the glass pad but the dealer refused to sell it to us because he said it wasn't compatible with this stove and shouldn't be used. He showed me the Morso book that did indicate this. It seems others here have done it. Is it really a problem? Thanks for any input.



Not sure about that stove. You just have to understand your clearances. My stove, the Jotul F55, requires ember protection only. That being the case I used the plate I bought and added a rectangular glass plate butted to the back to give me the clearances I needed. 

People buy stoves and build their own hearths all the time.


----------



## 7acres (Nov 8, 2015)

83glt said:


> First post and I'm reviving this thread because we just purchased a Morso 2110 and really liked the look of the glass pad but the dealer refused to sell it to us because he said it wasn't compatible with this stove and shouldn't be used. He showed me the Morso book that did indicate this. It seems others here have done it. Is it really a problem? Thanks for any input.



Btw, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## FishNChips (Nov 8, 2015)

83glt said:


> First post and I'm reviving this thread because we just purchased a Morso 2110 and really liked the look of the glass pad but the dealer refused to sell it to us because he said it wasn't compatible with this stove and shouldn't be used. He showed me the Morso book that did indicate this. It seems others here have done it. Is it really a problem? Thanks for any input.



Unless I've done something terribly wrong, I don't understand the floor clearances (ember protection) specified by the Morso 2110 manual and my supposedly "WETT-certified" installer also completely messed up, then I don't understand your dealer's issue. The manual specifies the distances (6" either side and I believe 16" in front) required for the surface protection. Maybe a specific glass hearth plate that the dealer has in stock isn't compliant with this - when I was shopping for mine, my installer showed me several options offered by Morso. They have various dimensions and so there should be something available with the specifications that work with the 2110. Maybe you can clarify with the dealer what requirement wouldn't be met with the glass pad. If Morso doesn't make one that works, you could consider having one custom made by a glass company. 

Good luck.


----------



## 83glt (Nov 8, 2015)

FishNChips said:


> Unless I've done something terribly wrong, I don't understand the floor clearances (ember protection) specified by the Morso 2110 manual and my supposedly "WETT-certified" installer also completely messed up, then I don't understand your dealer's issue. The manual specifies the distances (6" either side and I believe 16" in front) required for the surface protection. Maybe a specific glass hearth plate that the dealer has in stock isn't compliant with this - when I was shopping for mine, my installer showed me several options offered by Morso. They have various dimensions and so there should be something available with the specifications that work with the 2110. Maybe you can clarify with the dealer what requirement wouldn't be met with the glass pad. If Morso doesn't make one that works, you could consider having one custom made by a glass company.
> 
> Good luck.




Thanks for your prompt reply. I believe it had to do with the R-value? I don't believe clearances would be the issue at all. The dealer showed us the Morso book of specs/pricelist, and both the 2110 and 3640 were the 2 stoves according to this literature that were listed as not compatible with any of the Morso glass pads. I'm going to check with another dealer though for a second opinion and to see if they say the same thing or if they have different information. I have a bunch of spare 1" blue stone that I could easily make a hearth with. But we really like and prefer the simple aesthetic of the glass pad. According to the installation manual for the 2110, the only requirements for the hearth pad are an R value of 1.0 and the proper clearances of 6" to each side and 16" in front.  So I don't know????


----------



## 83glt (Nov 8, 2015)

I should add that if you look through the standard Morso catalog, you'll note that the 2B, 2110, 3610 and 7900 series are the only free-standing stoves that don't include an appropriate glass pad in their specification listings.


----------



## 7acres (Nov 9, 2015)

83glt said:


> I should add that if you look through the standard Morso catalog, you'll note that the 2B, 2110, 3610 and 7900 series are the only free-standing stoves that don't include an appropriate glass pad in their specification listings.



We're starting to get slightly off topic. I suggest you post your goals & question in a new post. The experts on this site will notice and respond with their knowledge. They can definitely advise you on your options. Sometimes the folks here are more knowledgeable and helpful than staff manning the sales floors in some retailers.


----------

